
Show HN: SpaceX Countdown - stephenapple
https://go.aws/36C1usc
======
stephenapple
Think 24/7 digital frame on the wall type thing that flips to the live stream
one hour before launch and back to the countdown for the next mission.
Critical feedback welcome!

Works on mobile but designed primarily for larger displays. For mobile (or
anything with YouTube embed autoplay disabled) it displays the mission patch
in the background instead of the NASA earth views loop.

------
perilunar
Nice!

But quite a heavy page for what is essentially an eight digit display and a
line of text.

~~~
stephenapple
Thanks! Haha... your right. I got my frame up and running with a Raspberry Pi
2 and it is temp throttling after about 5 min. The page could definitely use
some optimization.

I’ll work on that next. Maybe there should be a setting to reduce background
video quality?

